# Van Cleef and Arpels necklace help



## catabie

i have narrowed down to 2 options.

1) magic alhambra with with mother of pearls and yellow gold-16 motifs

or

2) 2 strands of vintage alhambra with mother of pearls and yellow gold-10 motifs



does anyone know the price of the first piece?  when do they usually have the price increase? i tried calling boutiques today but they are closed on sundays.

if you were me, which one would you choose? the first one offers motifs in different sizes whereas the second options all the pearl motifs are the exact same size.

thanks for your help and advice


----------



## *emma*

The price sheet that I just received yesterday only has a price for the 11 motif Magic Alhambra in yellow gold with white mother of pearl. It is $10,4000.


----------



## vancleef fan

*Hi CATABIE*
The price of the 10 clover Vintage Alhambra is $ 4200





I think it's a good price for VCA


----------



## vancleef fan

The price of the Magic Alhambra with 11 clovers in yellow gold  and white mother of pearl is $ 10400






So i would imagine the price of the 16 clovers to be around 16K


----------



## vancleef fan

Another beautiful necklace is the 6 clover magic Alhambra






The price is around $ 6000 i think
I know it's hard to decide since they are stunning but it really depends on your style and how versatile you would want the necklace to be....I think  the 16 clover Magic can be worn as a single long or wrapped twice around the neck....To be honest with you I wouldn't know which one i want, have you tried them on ?


----------



## Jenna51580

I am in love with the 10 clover Vintage Alhambra, and it's the cheapest one so I would go with that one. It's so pretty.


----------



## catabie

thanks for all your answers!


i have tried on the 16 motifs before. and i wonder if my neck is thin enough, would i be able to wrap around twice?  

the good thing about buying 2 of the 10 motifs is that i can wear them together as a long necklace and also as single necklace.

i really need to find out the price of the 16 motifs and i will go from there.

i would like to purchase this necklace before the price increase of this year. does anyone know when?


----------



## pazt

for the value, i would go for the 10 motifs too.

catabie, i've been eyeing them myself. but w/o a VCA store in my vicinity, i've been procrastinating!


----------



## pazt

btw, PROCRASTINATING is a good thing in this case. lol


----------



## pazt

vancleef fan said:


> Another beautiful necklace is the 6 clover magic Alhambra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price is around $ 6000 i think
> I know it's hard to decide since they are stunning but it really depends on your style and how versatile you would want the necklace to be....I think  the 16 clover Magic can be worn as a single long or wrapped twice around the neck....To be honest with you I wouldn't know which one i want, have you tried them on ?



van cleef fan - why do you think the 6 motif is more expensive than the 10? because of the bigger pendant? 

TIA 

i love them all!


----------



## urologist

Catabie--have you tried emailing them?  They were amazingly helpful online when I was thinking about buying a necklace.


----------



## vancleef fan

*pazT, a friend of mine bought the 6 clover magic alhambra in YG  and white mother of pearl last year from london and she paid around $ 6000*
*I know it sounds alot if we compare it to the 10 clover vintage but as you suggested, the size of the mop clover plays a major factor in the price....*
*Here is another 6 clover magic alhambra necklace but in white and grey mother of pearl and onyx  sold for $ 5600         *


*



*


----------



## happysnoopy

Option 2, since the uneven spacing between the clovers bothers me on the magic alhambra, I prefer vintage.


----------



## catabie

thanks for everyone's input.  i am calling VCA today and hopefully seal the deal soon


----------



## urologist

What did you decide??


----------



## simplysplendid

Hi,

Sorry, don't mean to steal your thread. Does anyone know how much the 10 motif necklace in white gold with chalcedony costs? Thanks!


----------



## catabie

i called today and the 16 motifs is $13,600.  The store manager is going to bring in another 10 motifs in the vintage line for me so i can go and try it on personally.  hopefully will be by the end of this week i will get to see both in person.  will keep you all updated 

^ sorry but i have no clue on the price but i suggest you call them.


----------



## catabie

update:

so i went into the store and tried on all the necklaces and I have made up my mind on the vintage alhambra white gold with white MOP 20 motifs, white gold with white MOP 10 motifs and also a pair of earrings to match the necklaces that I got. i am thrilled that they started making white gold since i only wear white gold and platinum jewelry.  The cool thing about getting 2 necklaces is that I get 4 different looks; single strand, double strand, triple strand and the layered look.  I am thrilled about the purchases and the director is going to deliver them to me on Wednesday so i get to save some tax.

overall my experience at the Chevy Chase store is excellent.  The SAs were all so experienced and helpful! I cant wait till everything gets here on Wed! will update with pics soon.

thanks for all the advice and suggestions.


----------



## vancleef fan

Congratulations  
I'm sure they are all beautifull...can't wait to see pics


----------



## avedashiva

Congratulations. I am am planning on getting something soon too...just doing my research!

Pls post pics when you can!


----------



## azia

congrats! would love to see pics....especially all layered together!


----------



## Candid Photos

Vintage Alhambra Necklace  
Magic Alhambra Necklace  
Lucky Alhambra Long Necklace   
at Van Cleef &amp; Arpels boutique
   300 North Rodeo Drive 
   Beverly Hills, California 90210 
   (310) 276-1161 

http://www.vancleef-arpels.com


----------



## Lola

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## catabie

i am hyperventilating  LOL!
the director just dropped off the necklaces, earrings and a special gift from VC&A.  I need to recharge my camera and will be back with photos after I take baby to class.


----------



## catabie

I got the 20 motifs in the vintage alhambra and 10 motifs in the vintage alhambra, all in white gold and white MOP.  the keychain and luggage tag were gifts from VC&A.  I also got a pair of earrings too to match the necklaces. 

Thanks for letting me to share my latest buys.  I  have  been wanting to get a VC&A necklace since last year and I am glad that I have finally gotten them.


----------



## catabie

forgot the 10 motifs one and here it is.

I am so thankful that i have a place like this to share.  appreciated all the suggestions and inputs!


----------



## *emma*

Beautiful pieces! You are very lucky.  I'm getting the 10 motif in vintage yellow gold with the white MOP at the end of the month. I enjoyed seeing the white gold (which would make more sense for me to get as I wear a lot of white gold), but I'm craving a splash of yellow gold for a change. Enjoy!


----------



## diana

they are stunning!  i have the white gold/white mop bracelet, hope to get the matching necklace one day!!


----------



## Lola

Modeling pics please?


----------



## pazt

stunning catabie!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Oh My Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are beautiful!!!!!!!!!! You have amazing taste! Enjoy them all! You are going to feel so good wearing these gorgeous pieces!!!!! I didn't know that the white gold came with white mother of pearl, I thought only grey mother of pearl, maybe that is just for the single motif that I am getting. I LOVE it with the white!!!!! I will have to call and ask.
Congrat.'s they are all stunning!


----------



## kaka

cath its gorgeous !!!!  love your new van clef items


----------



## vancleef fan

CATABIE congratulations...They are stunning
White gold looks so elegant and classy...Can't wait to see modeling pics and don't forget to post your lovely pieces in the VCA jewelry reference thread.
By the way, are the earrings studs or clips ?


----------



## japskivt

Great Choices! They are all so beautiful. I am so happy to find out they are making white gold. Do you mind letting me know the price of the 20 motif? I like to let DH know what to expect before we go shopping.


----------



## chigirl1

Absolutely stunning necklaces~  Congratulations and wear them in good health~


----------



## catabie

the 20 motifs is $8400.


----------



## Accessorize*me

GORGEOUS!!! I love the WG and MOP combi! Modelling pics please....!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

yay cat...didnt even see this thread till now =)

cant wait to see them on ya!! heehee...now we can be VC&A buddies too lol


----------



## smurfet

Congratulations!  So beautiful!  Love the set!

As a side note, it's astonishing how much VC&A prices have gone up.  I never looked into the prices of the Alhambra pieces, but DH swears that the diamond lotus ring he bought me was only $16,500 about 8 years ago.  I think I bought my diamond two butterflies ring for about $10,500 right after I saw it on Sarah Jessica Parker about 9 or 10 years ago.  On the other hand, I'm very bad with prices, so I may be totally off.


----------



## avedashiva

I love this thread!

Anyone have an action pic of the vintage alhambra single motif pendant in WG and mother of Pearl or Yellow Gold and mother of pearl?

Thanks!


----------



## jag

Those are gorgeous *catabie!!!!!!*


----------



## avedashiva

catabie said:


> I got the 20 motifs in the vintage alhambra and 10 motifs in the vintage alhambra, all in white gold and white MOP. the keychain and luggage tag were gifts from VC&A. I also got a pair of earrings too to match the necklaces.
> 
> Thanks for letting me to share my latest buys. I have been wanting to get a VC&A necklace since last year and I am glad that I have finally gotten them.


 

How are you enjoying your VC&A pieces? You must be glad you beat the upcoming price increase.

They are so pretty!


----------



## Aimee3

Smurfet, I have VC&A's big catalogue in front of me right now.  If you have the two butterfly ring, one set in white gold with diamonds, the other set in yellow gold with yellow sapphires, marquise-cut diamond body, it's $17,300.
before tomorrow's price increase.  (I'm not sure if everything's going up 15% but someone here would know.  If so, then tomorrow it's $19,895.)  Good investment!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Catabie, your collection is stunning! Yet another thing on my list!x


----------



## Leelee

*catabie*, your new pieces are TDF!  Congratulations!

I read in one of your earlier posts in this thread that you think the SAs in the Chevy Chase store are wonderful.  I feel the same way.  The person that helped me a couple of times had the patience of a saint and a wealth of information, even though I told her I both times I went that I wasn't in a position to make a purchase just yet.


----------



## lebagfairy

vancleef fan said:


> *Hi CATABIE*
> The price of the 10 clover Vintage Alhambra is $ 4200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a good price for VCA


 
How many inches long is the 10 motif necklace?


----------



## twigski

PBI, it is 16" & is now $4900


----------



## shu

catabie, they are GORGEOUS!!! I had always thought I would someday want to get a MOP and yellow gold one, but seeing the WG, I'm not so sure anymore!!

Sad that I was totally out of the loop on the price increase a week ago - now I have even less reason to splurge on it.


----------



## avedashiva

I would have to agree. I was always in love with the YG with the MOP, but I think the WG with MOP is stunning as well, in a different way. I think it also depends on what you wear and your coloring.


----------



## hotchilipepper

Absolute beauties!  Does anyone know how many inches are the 20 motif one?  Does it come all the way down to the belly button?  Please post pictures with you modeling the pieces!


----------



## madem0iselle

wow
my friend has the VCA necklkace, but hers is on a thin gold chain and a small motif charm, she told me hers was limited edition since theres a small diamond in the middle and the normal ones dont have a tiny diamond in the centre it was TDF!


----------



## mishaagui

I'm drooling!  I love love love your new babies! How i dream to have even just one of your beauties! Congratulations!


----------



## Aurora

Sorry to hijack your thread catabie, but does anyone know the prices of the pendants?






and this? 






Pictures borrowed from the ref. library


----------



## vancleef fan

All the Sweet Alhambra pendants in YG and WMP were $ 850 before May 2008 price increase


----------



## Aurora

Thank you vancleef fan!


----------



## madem0iselle

IS VCA known for their butterfly or the look a like vuitton symbol thing?
thanks =)


----------



## pants

Please help...  my DH wants to get me a 'push' gift for our baby's arrival in August...Do I ask for diamond small hoop earrings (totaling 5 carats) or the VCA (onyx or tigers eye or carnelian) 10 motif WG necklace. I already have the 10 motif MOP necklace with matching motif earrings. Could I layer these 2 necklaces???


----------



## ambrosia

Great pieces!  They are stunning...enjoy them!


----------

